# UCA202 Calibration Issues



## vanderschel (Dec 27, 2012)

There's an excellent thread that helped me get started calibrating this sound card, but I still have some questions. REW 5.0 differs somewhat from the information posted there. That thread shows level checking channels as "OUTPUT - LEFT INPUT - RIGHT INPUT", whereas the newer REW version is "OUTPUT - INPUT - REFERENCE". When I looped the right input to the right output of the sound card, the reference channel did not receive any signal and the calibration would fail. However, when I looped both inputs (right in to right out and left in to left out) it worked (I think). This is what I ended up with:

Sample rate: 44100 Hz
-3 dB points: 4.0 Hz, 20.786 kHz
Input device: Microphone (2- USB Audio CODEC 
Input: MICROPHONE (Master Volume)
Channel: Right
Input volume: 0.100
Input RMS target: -16.0 dB
Actual RMS at 1 kHz: -18.1 dB
Output device: Speakers (2- USB Audio CODEC )
Output: SPEAKER
Sweep level: -16.0 dB
20 Hz .. 20 kHz flatness: +0.0, -0.8 dB

Does this look like it'll work? 

I should also add that if there's a 1% chance of me overlooking something obvious or doing something incorrectly, I will seize the opportunity.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Info looks fine, though an image of the response would be easier to interpret. You only need a loopback connection on the reference channel if you have told REW to use it as a timing reference via the option in the Analysis preferences.


----------



## vanderschel (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you, that was the problem. I re-accomplished the sound card calibration and I'm hoping I'm attaching the graph:

 

Sample rate: 44100 Hz
-3 dB points: 4.0 Hz, 20.934 kHz
Input device: Microphone (2- USB Audio CODEC 
Input: MICROPHONE (Master Volume)
Channel: Right
Input volume: 0.158
Input RMS target: -16.0 dB
Actual RMS at 1 kHz: -17.6 dB
Output device: Speakers (2- USB Audio CODEC )
Output: SPEAKER
Sweep level: -16.0 dB
20 Hz .. 20 kHz flatness: +0.2, -0.7 dB


----------

